# Selling practices of some people .....



## corbettclassics (Dec 23, 2019)

I think the selling practices of some people on this site really stink!!!!!  ( 98% or people are great though ....... always that 2% that ruin it for others )

My new avatar is pretty self explanatory as to what I think of some of these people. 

They should call themselves something like "crapcycles" .......... or ..  we'renothonestcycles or ........ cyclery etc 

====

I've always been straight up with buyers.  If you post something for sale and a person responds first to that post, then they should be first in line to get it. ( I never sell first to the 2nd person down until there is an honest answer form that first buyer etc... ).   But I understand some people like to sell to the people who they hug and pat on the back behind closed doors.  

** This is an issue that needs to be addressed with the CABE admins: ->  I believe that "ONCE" a seller decides to list an item in the "For Sale" forum, then the first to respond has first right to buy ( and not through a PM - I've tried that too and it doesn't work ).  IT MUST BE A POST on the actual thread as this is the fairest for everyone. I think many sellers will let time drag on and then say that - "Oh so and so wanted it yesterday through a text" or my friend wanted it.   Otherwise, if the the seller doesn't follow these rules - THEN THEY SHOULD LEAVE THE CABE cycling community.  If you're not going to treat people with respect as a seller ( or even a buyer ) then you don't belong here ... period!   These people have gotten away with this practice for too long.   Like eBay .. when you put in your bid, then you have first right to buy it and he can't sell it to the second guy in line even if that person happens to be his friend ( well unless they remove it and sell it to their friend ).

Any thoughts here?  .. I have seen this issue posted before and thought it was best to bring this up again.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 23, 2019)

I understand the issue your talking about but the person your discussing has done a TON more for the hobby in good ways than bad.


----------



## phantom (Dec 23, 2019)

On e bay you only have the first right to buy an item if you hit the BIN tab. First bids on an item usually are not the winning bid at all. I understand the classifieds here do require a price in the ad, however, there is no way to force a seller to sell anything they list. I have actually offered more than an item here was listed for and received it.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 23, 2019)

John G04 said:


> but the person your discussing has done a TON more for the hobby in good ways than bad.



  ...All bow down to the martyrs of the hobby.   Please let me participate in this hobby bicycle Jesus....  LOL.


This hobby is all about who you know and/or how much money you have.  Plain and simple.


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2019)

I understand how you feel but that is not a rule in buying and selling. I had a chance to really screw a Cabe member a few years ago because he bought something really nice off C L.The item belonged to my buddy.I didnt know it was for sale until my friend  got the money order and was ready to ship. My friend said he would mail the money order back and I could buy the item.I refused and let the Caber have the item.Yea,I wanted the item badly but passed.Sometimes its also a matter of shipping or local pickup.


----------



## stoney (Dec 23, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> I think the selling practices of some people on this site really stink!!!!!  ( 98% or people are great though ....... always that 2% that ruin it for others )
> 
> My new avatar is pretty self explanatory as to what I think of some of these people.
> 
> ...




I do agree. When a buyer shows interest in purchasing an item posted by seller the buyer should post on the thread his/her intent. THEN send a PM, but first post publicly their intent to buy. Should not be done just by a PM. It just shows more clarity to everyone and not a back door deal. I am not saying I never sold anything though a PM, I try not to. It should not be allowed. My thoughts.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Dec 23, 2019)

A wise man once said: “there will always be more bikes” [emoji41] 

Also keep in mind as a seller, many buyers/people are “interested”, ask lots of questions, etc and then bail. I’ve had people tell me I’ll pay you after work, I’m PayPal ready, when I get home, I’ll pay Friday...only to be ghosted/ignored and sometimes if I’m lucky given excuses why they can’t buy it anymore. Honestly it can be super time consuming and exhausting to deal with people like that. In general first person to actually pay gets what I’m selling [emoji57]

I do my best to give first in line priority and honor that - but be realistic, Admins here are not getting paid I assume - how exactly would a time based system be enforced? It would end up looking like Facebook marketplace where if you list an item you get 100 messages from people just curious if it’s still for sale or commenting “take” - I like the CABE format personally and would not expect admins to police sales in that sort of detail. 

I can understand serious frustration with a part you’ve been waiting for a long time. If this is really a hobby though - its just a matter of time or money to find the part you need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2019)

Whether post or pm gets it should be clearly stated by the seller- I do one and then the other only to be told I was beat on pm. PM is the only way I sell. I dont know if the people have posted on my many listings. Also PM SENT means nothing! Unless you post I WILL BUY IT it can mean they are asking questions or making an offer and scares others away who want
to extend courtesy to the person who sent the pm.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 23, 2019)

I fill your frustration since this has seemingly happened to me before but the bottom line is, a seller has the right to sell or refuse sale to anyone they choose.

The honest thing to do is sell it to the first person to respond providing they are rapid with their payment and not trying to delay. Absent that, the part goes to whomever you like better or have had good dealings with.

I frequently offer up high end parts behind the scenes before posting anything up for sale though.

Just my two cents


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 23, 2019)

I could use some high end parts!  


CWCMAN said:


> I fill your frustration since this has seemingly happened to me before but the bottom line is, a seller has the right to sell or refuse sale to anyone they choose.
> 
> The honest thing to do is sell it to the first person to respond providing they are rapid with their payment and not trying to delay. Absent that, the part goes to whomever you like better or have had good dealings with.
> 
> ...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 23, 2019)

I always laugh at buyers who think they can dictate the rules to the person who actually owns the piece in question.

my stuff, my rules.

maybe people who feel hurt buying old items from individual sellers should only buy new stuff at the store.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 23, 2019)

Your were the beneficiary of a real nice part recently. Besides, we collect the same parts so chances are your my competition when trying to nab that part


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 23, 2019)

This is true. You are now my enemy!


CWCMAN said:


> Your were the beneficiary of a real nice part recently. Besides, we collect the same parts so chances are your my competition when trying to nab that part


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 23, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> I think the selling practices of some people on this site really stink!!!!!  ( 98% or people are great though ....... always that 2% that ruin it for others )
> 
> My new avatar is pretty self explanatory as to what I think of some of these people.
> 
> ...





----I clearly explained the situation regarding the bicycle you were interested in.  I could not have explained it more clearly and you're still 
going on about this?  I kept my word to the 1st person who showed interest in the bicycle and asked if they could think about it for 
the day.  I agreed!  Explaining that I was going to post it just in case they  decided to pass,  the buyer, also a collector
friend, then contacted me directly to go forward with the purchase.  It's really that simple.  I feel I treat people very fairly and situations 
like this are unpleasant for all involved especially when drama drags out for no reason other than sour grapes.  I have missed a 
ton of deals on the Cabe I "thought" I was first in line for.  Something else will come along that you will enjoy as much hopefully..
and all the best to you for holidays my friend.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 23, 2019)

This horse has been beat to death before but apparently it needs reviving. Example: You place and ad here on the C.A.B.E . The first responder asks how long the item is or can you do any better on the price. The second responder is right behind him and says..."I'll take it".  Guess who wins the item...second responder gets it as he is not wasting your time and wants the item. The first responder is the first place loser. This type responder may take a day or two to decide if he wants the item or not-he is wasting valuable time. Its step up or step back!


----------



## Barto (Dec 23, 2019)

Was at a swap meet and I offered to buy a pedal car with a Shifter (GTO or Mustang or something)  was willing to pay the asking price too.  The guy in the next booth leaned over in the middle of my negotiation and said he wanted it...didn't have any cash at the time but was betting on a sale...then he cold pay up!  I was miffed but ended up finding a vintage Caddy Air Cleaner I needed for my hot rod...it was a Sweet deal and I wouldn't have been able to buy it if I got the pedal car so it kinda worked out....

Hmmmmm, thinking about how things worked out, suddenly my story doesn't apply...sorry - lol

Yeah, that happened to me too. Called dibs only to have an sold to someone else....I called him on it and he apologized - all was cool


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 23, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I always laugh at buyers who think they can dictate the rules to the person who actually owns the piece in question.
> 
> my stuff, my rules.
> 
> maybe people who feel hurt buying old items from individual sellers should only buy news stuff at the store.



I think it's fine to sell your stuff to who you want to exactly as you say ... on your own site maybe.  But remember, this is a public forum and there should be rules.  Sell your stuff on eBay and make your own rules there and see how it works out for ya.

Holy crap ..... who buys new stuff from stores these days!!!!  ( well ... except tires we have to race on at the Velodrome! )


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 23, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> ----I clearly explained the situation regarding the bicycle you were interested in.  I could not have explained it more clearly and you're still
> going on about this?  I kept my word to the 1st person who showed interest in the bicycle and asked if they could think about it for
> the day.  I agreed!  Explaining that I was going to post it just in case they  decided to pass,  the buyer, also a collector
> friend, then contacted me directly to go forward with the purchase.  It's really that simple.  I feel I treat people very fairly and situations
> ...



It's also something that happened a year ago my friend that reminded me of these situations.  Never heard of you anyway as I've never done business with you.  I don't think you deal in Antique Track Racing equipment like I do.  I've been dealing in Track Racing for 40 years and never heard of you ( sorry )

I think if someone posts on a For Sale forum, then follow some simple rules for everyone.  It shouldn't be posted on that Forum if it's really not for sale.

We're talking about basic rules to a forum here by the way ..... not kindergarten class "make my own rules"....  because it's my stuff!  Enjoy your holiday also.


----------



## ranman (Dec 23, 2019)

Honesty is the best policy. 
Recently came to an agreement on some parts less than my listing price. An hour later a respected member of the cabe offered full price for one of the items. I let him know he was second in line and if the original deal with the first interested party fell through he was next in line.
When I sell parts I do it fairly. I don’t wish to sell my integrity.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 23, 2019)

Honesty and fairness...there ya go!



ranman said:


> Honesty is the best policy.
> Recently came to an agreement on some parts less than my listing price. An hour later a respected member of the cabe offered full price for one of the items. I let him know he was second in line and if the original deal with the first interested party fell through he was next in line.
> When I sell parts I do it fairly. I don’t wish to sell my integrity.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 23, 2019)

merry christmas everyone


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 23, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> I think it's fine to sell your stuff to who you want to exactly as you say ... on your own site maybe.  But remember, this is a public forum and there should be rules.  Sell your stuff on eBay and make your own rules there and see how it works out for ya.




I could give classes on how to sell on ebay, I surely don't need to take one.  you can't compare ebay to these sales since ebay is a bid, Cabe is a PM. I have been buying and selling junk my whole life. pretty sure I have it figured out by now.

one thing I have never done was carry on about a purchase I was not able to make. I just move on to the next one.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 23, 2019)

.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 23, 2019)

Isn’t this comment null and void since we can’t post on sale threads anyhow?

If you don’t like the classified work here.  Start your own classic bike site with classifieds. 

I came to check out the Cabe a bit and the classic complaint about buying stuff continues.  

Welcome to the ignore list OP.


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 23, 2019)

I think its like oats if you want the ones that been through the horse they come alittle cheaper if u come to dinner late you can end up eating the cheap ones...... if you offer less for what the cook has made and he gives it to you for that dont expect him to not spit in it ....... then your dreaming ......about the girl in line at the grocery store rather than taking her home with you.... money talks BS walks but your right its who you know and how much you have or willing to let go that gets u cuts in the line and makes you the winner


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2019)

Didn’t The Rolling Stones write a song about that?
I hear it at a certain politicians campaign rally’s.
Except the outcome and play nice, is the moral of the story, but some folks just didn’t get, or refuse to except the message.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 23, 2019)

As far as items in the " For Sale " ads go .................@mr.cycleplane may be onto something here . 


mr.cycleplane said:


> Its step up or step back!





      Seems many people here are searching for the same parts.  I don't want to waste peoples time .  Seems pretty cut and dried to me. " Step up , or Step back "


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 23, 2019)

A lot of valid concerns and points have been expressed. 

All of the items that I have had the pleasure to sell through the cabe, have been exactly as if I were in person. 

I have listed things, late at night,  got up at 4:30 to go to work, get home and have a half dozen inquiries,  or "I want it".

I start with the first person who contacted me,  if it doesn't work,  the next in line.

I also promptly let the others know that someone else is first in line, if it falls through,  they will be in line accordingly.  As soon as it sells, I let the others know that is was sold.

I just follow the rules that my late Irish mother instilled in me.  Do unto others as you would have them do to you.

I can sleep at night in my own skin, I don't have regrets.  Life is a blessing for me. 

Have I been seemingly played while attempting to purchase something,  perhaps.  Does it matter in the great scheme of life, not a bit.

Anyway,  I will let it go at this.

May the peace and joy of the Christmas season fill your hearts and minds,  may you find the bike of your dreams and may you be happy, joyous and content all the days of your life.



Be good to yourselves,  you deserve it.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 23, 2019)

Dang it, I got a fresh neck tattoo, designer beard and super super super skinny jeans to ride that fixie, thought I was first in line... guess at some prices you gotta jump on it and ask later... wait I thought this was discussions about old bikes not to bitch about a member who you didn't get dibs on.....


----------



## mike j (Dec 23, 2019)

December 23 : The celebration of Festivus, for the rest of us. Airing grievances is paramount, this is a perfect. Happy Festivus to everyone.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 23, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> A lot of valid concerns and points have been expressed.
> 
> All of the items that I have had the pleasure to sell through the cabe, have been exactly as if I were in person.
> 
> ...



Well said Piercer!!!  We’re basically in someone else’s house here and should respect people.  I never walk into someone else’s house and make the rules ( some of it is common sense anyway which some don’t have ).  I think some people here who don’t care about order are the same people that cut in line at the grocery store or anywhere else because they have their money out first so why shouldn’t they be first!!! No sense in extending courtesy when you were never taught that as a child I guess!!!! Integrity must be hard to learn for others.  Buy from me and I’ll treat you right though.
Merry Christmas


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 23, 2019)

mike j said:


> December 23 : The celebration of Festivus, for the rest of us. Airing grievances is paramount, this is a perfect. Happy Festivus to everyone.



LOL. Next up..... Feats of strength. Wrestle your father


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 23, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> LOL. Next up..... Feats of strength. Wrestle your father



Taken from the best show ever made, best is Frank going after George's boss the smoothing guy....


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 23, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> A lot of valid concerns and points have been expressed.
> 
> All of the items that I have had the pleasure to sell through the cabe, have been exactly as if I were in person.
> 
> ...



The best is this guy sold his pay it forward gift from last year.... integrity.... LMFAO


----------



## higgens (Dec 23, 2019)

First person to say I’ll take it! with no questions asked gets it


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 23, 2019)

People aren't stupid. Be fair to them and they will treat you the same way ( which you just might need some day no matter who you are).


----------



## KevinsBikes (Dec 23, 2019)

mike j said:


> December 23 : The celebration of Festivus, for the rest of us. Airing grievances is paramount, this is a perfect. Happy Festivus to everyone.




Who has to get pinned so Festivus is done [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyolf (Dec 23, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> A wise man once said: “there will always be more bikes” [emoji41]
> 
> Also keep in mind as a seller, many buyers/people are “interested”, ask lots of questions, etc and then bail. I’ve had people tell me I’ll pay you after work, I’m PayPal ready, when I get home, I’ll pay Friday...only to be ghosted/ignored and sometimes if I’m lucky given excuses why they can’t buy it anymore. Honestly it can be super time consuming and exhausting to deal with people like that. In general first person to actually pay gets what I’m selling [emoji57]
> 
> ...



Good advice.

And after a day or two, you can have a good story.

I arranged to buy an item on Craig's list. It was in the next town, about 15 minutes from home. I called on the way, double-checking, like one does.

I get to the house...nobody home. The lights are off. I think I hear a muffled voice, but unsure, so I call again and it goes to voicemail.

Then a cop shows up. I hand him the phone, show the texts, and he advised me: " guess they changed their mind". At least he wasn't a dick about it.

The cop suggested I "refresh" the Craiglist page. The item had been taken down while we were talking. Back at his car, he did sell me a raffle ticket, though. I took my wife to the event, and she won a bottle of wine; she's always amorous when she drinks wine, so good things can come from a bad start.

The item reappeared later...at about triple the price. It comes back again every once in a while.

It's funny now.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

You all need to drink more or something. Not playing poker with y'all


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> I just follow the rules that my late Irish mother instilled in me.  Do unto others as you would have them do to you.




Beat them up outside the pub? Oh wait, that's a different bunch...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

higgens said:


> First person to say I’ll take it! with no questions asked gets it



Get what?


----------



## Barto (Dec 24, 2019)

Wait, this is still and issue???  I left a comment yesterday and went to work on my Hot Rod...I come back today and see that @Tempest got up Extra Extra early and made a comment

Ok, Another story, after making a deal, my Brother took a friend to buy a lawn tractor from Craigslist.  After borrowing a trailer and driving over an hr the dude changed his mind and increased the price.  My brothers friend (normally super quiet and a really nice guy) got a bit ticked and complained loudly - the guy threatened to call the cops.  Apparently My brother and his friend left but apparently there was a dent in the dudes truck that wasn't there prior to their arrival....fair play? 

Then of course there's the Craigslist guy who calls and texts a million times.  Commits to a time and date to view/pick up AND................Never shows or returns texts...I'm not 100%  sure but I'm currently selling a Soap Stone stove and may be dealing with this now....Now this guy has told me how interested he was...then radio silence..I texted him asking if he was still interested...he said yes, he's just been busy and would call me for an address and time for pick up later...well, it's been 1 day...so, do I hold this stove and wait by the phone for his return call or do I sell to the 1st bidder?                                                                                 Answer (Show me the Money!)


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 24, 2019)

I hate to see grown men cry. Grow up and get over it. When I sell something I sell it to whom ever is the best fit for the item. Example. I have a bike for sale.
Buyer 1: "Will you take $200 off the price"
Buyer 2: "Can you ship it to Puerto Rico"
Buyer 3: " I will take it but I will have to talk 
                 to my wife first"
Buyer 4: " I will gladly pay you Tuesday for 
                 a bike I can have today"
Buyer 5: " I will give you what you asking 
                  for it can I pick it up this 
                  afternoon"
Who are you going to sell it to?
My stuff My terms.
Cheezy buyers make cheezy sellers.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2019)

Barto said:


> Wait, this is still and issue???  I left a comment yesterday and went to work on my Hot Rod...I come back today and see that @Tempest got up Extra Extra early and made a comment
> 
> Ok, Another story, after making a deal, my Brother took a friend to buy a lawn tractor from Craigslist.  After borrowing a trailer and driving over an hr the dude changed his mind and increased the price.  My brothers friend (normally super quiet and a really nice guy) got a bit ticked and complained loudly - the guy threatened to call the cops.  Apparently My brother and his friend left but apparently there was a dent in the dudes truck that wasn't there prior to their arrival....fair play?
> 
> Then of course there's the Craigslist guy who calls and texts a million times.  Commits to a time and date to view/pick up AND................Never shows or returns texts...I'm not 100%  sure but I'm currently selling a Soap Stone stove and may be dealing with this now....Now this guy has told me how interested he was...then radio silence..I texted him asking if he was still interested...he said yes, he's just been busy and would call me for an address and time for pick up later...well, it's been 1 day...so, do I hold this stove and wait by the phone for his return call or do I sell to the 1st bidder?                                                                                 Answer (Show me the Money!)



no,he will never follow through,if there 2 busy thats a co


Barto said:


> Wait, this is still and issue???  I left a comment yesterday and went to work on my Hot Rod...I come back today and see that @Tempest got up Extra Extra early and made a comment
> 
> Ok, Another story, after making a deal, my Brother took a friend to buy a lawn tractor from Craigslist.  After borrowing a trailer and driving over an hr the dude changed his mind and increased the price.  My brothers friend (normally super quiet and a really nice guy) got a bit ticked and complained loudly - the guy threatened to call the cops.  Apparently My brother and his friend left but apparently there was a dent in the dudes truck that wasn't there prior to their arrival....fair play?
> 
> Then of course there's the Craigslist guy who calls and texts a million times.  Commits to a time and date to view/pick up AND................Never shows or returns texts...I'm not 100%  sure but I'm currently selling a Soap Stone stove and may be dealing with this now....Now this guy has told me how interested he was...then radio silence..I texted him asking if he was still interested...he said yes, he's just been busy and would call me for an address and time for pick up later...well, it's been 1 day...so, do I hold this stove and wait by the phone for his return call or do I sell to the 1st bidder?                                                                                 Answer (Show me the Money!)



no!


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 24, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> I hate to see grown men cry. Grow up and get over it. When I sell something I sell it to whom ever is the best fit for the item. Example. I have a bike for sale.
> Buyer 1: "Will you take $200 off the price"
> Buyer 2: "Can you ship it to Puerto Rico"
> Buyer 3: " I will take it but I will have to talk
> ...




Absolutely!!!!!!  This works perfect in "your selling platform" of Craigslist, swap meets, newspaper ads, garage sales, Facebook etc.  When you're selling like this then it's your terms and these are the type of people you're just going to have to deal with if you decide to sell that way.  But, come to The Cabe to sell and please try to adhere to a couple simple rules if you can.

But some people just don't get it.  Where was your bike for sale you mentioned??  Was it here on The Cabe or Craigslist etc?  I have my own website also where I sell
things and the first person who inquires about it has the first right to make a decision.  If someone else emails me an hour later and says I'll buy it, I can tell you that
he doesn't get it until the first person says .. "I'll pass on it ... and thank you for the opportunity". ( my website - my rules )

Remember .......... This is "The CABE" though and it seems sellers here have forgotten about "The CABE".  THIS TOPIC has NOTHING to do with Craigslist or swap meets etc. I don't know why everyone keeps referring to selling everywhere else and "their terms".  I've heard from several friends here on this site who don't agree with the selling style of many people here but it keeps happening and I feel that a simple rule should be put in place if you're given that opportunity to place an ad in this forum.  Sending a PM doesn't work because anyone can say that - so and so -  text me yesterday who is a friend and wanted it.  NO .... the first person who responds to an ad once it is placed has full rights to buy that item.  This works for everyone.  Once the ad is placed, then the first person is given that opportunity and yesterday or last week doesn't count anymore. Otherwise remove the ad if you're still waiting to hear from someone from last week or last month or whenever.  When they say "no" .. then place your ad here so other people have that chance.

So here's an interesting story :
..  I was at a swap meet and I walked over to see an item I was interested in.  I picked it up and started looking at it (still in my hand )
A guy walks up next me and asked the guy how much that piece is that I am looking at.
Guy says 100 bucks.
The guy standing next to me pulls out 100 bucks and says I'll take it!
The guy selling the piece said - "well he's looking at it first and if he decides not to buy it then you can buy it ..... but he's showing interest first and hasn't decided yet".
Now there's a seller who is a person of Good Character and High Principles.  
It sounds like most guys here would have taken it out of my hand and handed to the other guy and taken his 100 bucks though. If you weren't taught integrity as a child then you're most likely not going to have it as an adult.  It's not always about - mine - mine - mine ... I make the rules! ( This is the Cabe and it would be nice if The Cabe had a couple simple rules in place )

Again ............. this is THE CABE here we're talking about ( not swap meets, Craigslist, garage sales etc etc )

Simple:  Anyone who places an ad in The Cabe selling section gives the first person to respond to that listing first right to buy.  Period! ( I'm standing up for everyone here )

Otherwise, the rules ( what rules? ) in place to buy are very fishy and create problems for everyone who wants to buy something. Too many people lose here! ( someone needs to stand up and bring this to the attention of the admins )  

I've been told from way too many people about the selling practices of some members here and it's time for a little change.  ... Respect The Cabe!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2019)

I agree with what you’re saying, but as of late, there’s no way to respond to a sellers ad publicly, unless you’re on Tapatalk.
Which, there have been discussions about doing away with.
So then, the only way to respond to a sellers ad would be via private message.
So, that leaves it up to the sellers prerogative as to which customer he’d like to sell his item to first.
I guess, you could say, that brings us back to the old Quid Pro Quo debate.
If two guys respond, and one is a stranger and the other is an old friend, who has supplied you with the rare and desirable parts over the years.
Are you going to respond in kind, and sell your buddy what he needs, or are you going to tell him, sorry, no can do, Joe Schmo was here first?
Interesting dilemma for sure.
Maybe your buddy understands, maybe he says, F that guy, the next time he needs something from me.
I guess, that’s called, being between a rock and a hard place.
I’m sorry to say, but as long as the transaction is private, and it can’t publicly hurt someone’s feelings, I’m going to sell the item to the guy that’s helped me out over the years, and be glad to be able to return the favor.
I know, that makes me a bad guy, but until the money has changed hands, it’s your personal property, and it’s your prerogative to sell it to who ever you like.


----------



## phantom (Dec 24, 2019)

About two years ago I had a 57 Hornet DeLuxe on CL for $650 OBO.....Guy shows up at the house and in " not great English" says 650 or best offer huh ?  Yep....He then says, Okay, I give you 725 my best offer. I then say, okay......We both were happy.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2019)

I was selling a bike on here, not offering shipping! Had a guy beat me down then say that's shipped right? I say send me a label. Back and forth few more times, then wants to know weight and size of the box! Okay scrambled around 4 bike shops and found a box, give him the size then asks for weight, take bike and box to yet another bike shop and weigh everything (2 day process) then the ahole say um nevermind!! Wasted my time doing something wasn't offering in the first place and trying to help the guy out being a"nice guy" taking a lose! Fortunately the next day dude from CL calls saying bike is same year and month as him and offer's more$, drives two hours to me and buys it! It all worked out in the end, but not from the flakey caber!! Never know......


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

What does send me a label mean? I think it implies I should have a shipping account because I don't have a clue about IMPORTANT THINGS....

like WEIGHT, DIMENSIONS, THE SELLER'S ADDRESS/LOCATION...

you know, all the crap a carrier needs to know.

You see, I've been sending stuff for a long while and I wasn't born yesterday, but I still don't care what General Westmoreland was doing in Vietnam on that day.


----------



## hm. (Dec 24, 2019)

higgens said:


> First person to say I’ll take it! with no questions asked gets it





Saving Tempest said:


> Get what?


----------



## stoney (Dec 24, 2019)

Barto said:


> Wait, this is still and issue???  I left a comment yesterday and went to work on my Hot Rod...I come back today and see that @Tempest got up Extra Extra early and made a comment
> 
> Ok, Another story, after making a deal, my Brother took a friend to buy a lawn tractor from Craigslist.  After borrowing a trailer and driving over an hr the dude changed his mind and increased the price.  My brothers friend (normally super quiet and a really nice guy) got a bit ticked and complained loudly - the guy threatened to call the cops.  Apparently My brother and his friend left but apparently there was a dent in the dudes truck that wasn't there prior to their arrival....fair play?
> 
> Then of course there's the Craigslist guy who calls and texts a million times.  Commits to a time and date to view/pick up AND................Never shows or returns texts...I'm not 100%  sure but I'm currently selling a Soap Stone stove and may be dealing with this now....Now this guy has told me how interested he was...then radio silence..I texted him asking if he was still interested...he said yes, he's just been busy and would call me for an address and time for pick up later...well, it's been 1 day...so, do I hold this stove and wait by the phone for his return call or do I sell to the 1st bidder?                                                                                 Answer (Show me the Money!)




Sell to first person who shows up in the time frame agreed on. I kind of get ticked at the sellers who say no holds, first to show get it.  WELL, if it takes the buyer 30 minutes to get to your house you owe them that. 40 minutes later up for grabs.


----------



## Barto (Dec 24, 2019)

spoker said:


> no,he will never follow through,if there 2 busy thats a co
> 
> no!





stoney said:


> Sell to first person who shows up in the time frame agreed on. I kind of get ticked at the sellers who say no holds, first to show get it.  WELL, if it takes the buyer 30 minutes to get to your house you owe them that. 40 minutes later up for grabs.



Oh, if someone says they will be coming over - I'm good with that.  But if they just want to go back and forth - sorry, 1st come.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> What does send me a label mean? I think it implies I should have a shipping account because I don't have a clue about IMPORTANT THINGS....
> 
> like WEIGHT, DIMENSIONS, THE SELLER'S ADDRESS/LOCATION...
> 
> ...



It means you pay for shipping and send the shipping label! Damn people are really dumb! Pretty simple poop!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 24, 2019)

people like the original poster here are why selling can be a pain in the butt sometimes. 

I don't sell a lot of bike stuff since I don't have a lot of bikes. I have never sold anything here, but if I did the first to contact me would get the first reply. the first person to say they will take it how can I pay will get the item. it's all pretty simple.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2019)

when i sell local i wont respond ro my ad if they dont leave phone contact info,i designate a spot for pickup they have a 15 min time frame,they have to call me from that spot b4 i will go,if they respond to an ad without contact phone i just dont answer,fake book has this bull deal where they ask will "is this still avalable"and then crickets,they get deleted,more and more sellers are puttin in their adds if its listed its still available wil delete when sold,ya still get shutins wasring your time!


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2019)

i dont pack and ship large items like bikes,they go to the local bike shop,when i deliver the bike to the shop they make a work order,i get a reciet that shows i brought it there,after that its between the sho and the buyer,at that point im outa the picture


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> It means you pay for shipping and send the shipping label! Damn people are really dumb! Pretty simple &#!^!!




Excuse me sir, I have shipped everything from AA5 tube radios to a 40s Gibson guitar amp and various parts of a Stromberg-Carlson AM/FM/TV/phono console (including the GE 12LP4A round CRT to Salt Lake and the rest to Florida during a string of three hurricanes), and I've never had to get shipping dimensions like that. Please refrain from calling people dumb.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 24, 2019)

spoker said:


> i dont pack and ship large items like bikes,they go to the local bike shop,when i deliver the bike to the shop they make a work order,i get a reciet that shows i brought it there,after that its between the sho and the buyer,at that point im outa the picture



If you sold it on Ebay and it got lost or buyer complained you will be back in the picture!!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Excuse me sir, I have shipped everything from AA5 tube radios to a 40s Gibson guitar amp and various parts of a Stromberg-Carlson AM/FM/TV/phono console (including the GE 12LP4A round CRT to Salt Lake and the rest to Florida during a string of three hurricanes), and I've never had to get shipping dimensions like that. Please refrain from calling people dumb.



When you ship a bike they tell you how big box can be so you most definitely need the dimensions! Again I say some people are dumb


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

stoney said:


> Sell to first person who shows up in the time frame agreed on. I kind of get ticked at the sellers who say no holds, first to show get it.  WELL, if it takes the buyer 30 minutes to get to your house you owe them that. 40 minutes later up for grabs.




It's going to take a lot longer than that. I have to ride my bike over the Rocky Mountains for starters.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> When you ship a bike they tell you how big box can be so you most definitely need the dimensions! Again I say some people are dumb




That solves it, I never shipped a bike. In the last 20 years I've sent many other things with tubes. No sense in yelling at me, Uncle Jed, I's not that edgicated.

I'm a Double-Naught Spy though!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> If you sold it on Ebay and it got lost or buyer complained you will be back in the picture!!



no way ebay,total rip ppl ruin stuff and you have to takeit back and you get screwd,lors of ppl have email nightemare stories


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 24, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> That solves it, I never shipped a bike. In the last 20 years I've sent many other things with tubes. No sense in yelling at me, Uncle Jed, I's not that edgicated.
> 
> I'm a Double-Naught Spy though!



Guess you must not be! No Jed here on the beach in cali, bumpkin! Merry Christmas


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, after reading this thread.....I now realize that my whole childhood of total disappointment of not getting what I wanted for Christmas has made me now I hate my parents................crap!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2019)

Want to see a bad seller? Take a look at the rap sheet from one of my previous sellers. Happy that I was in before the grapes soured. 






						Feedback Profile
					






					feedback.ebay.com


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

I just don't have a cement pond. Miss Hathaway said she'd ask Mr. Drysdale about seein' to it!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 24, 2019)

_


_


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Want to see a bad seller? Take a look at the rap sheet from one of my previous sellers. Happy that I was in before the grapes soured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Think you should look into feedback more, apparently got his stuff from CHINA and probably got stuck by the trade war. Still no excuse not to communicate.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Think you should look into feedback more, apparently got his stuff from CHINA and probably got stuck by the trade war. Still no excuse not to communicate.




Why do you say I need to look into feedback more? I'm no Jethro and haven't been burned yet, so I definitely don't need someone telling me what I need to do.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

Okay, this has gone far enough kids. Take the Preparation Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 25, 2019)

When I die, I want CABE members to be my pallbearers, so they can let me down one last time. 

Haha! 

I’ve bought and sold so many times on this site, I have never met a rude person or have been stiffed. This is a great site


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 25, 2019)

We could just use DRONES though. That would be cool.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 26, 2019)

. When this period is seen my comment will follow. Cheap phone spending all money on old bikes. Peeps are taking proactive measures to avoid bad deals on this site. They are sick of it  period


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 26, 2019)

I've bought all of the bikes I'm bound to, simply because they were all for me or a relative and eight is enough. And I had to finish all of them off as I went along...but there weren't a bunch of cult followers buying me 92 Rolls Royces like the Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh here 30 years ago in Oregon. I have one for every day of the week plus a spare, and I can't afford a 3.1 liter sequentially fuel injected 1994 Pontiac Grand Prix LE 4-door I had to sell in 2006 when unleaded first hit $3.00 a gallon and people wanted to jam my tailpipe. I tried to gun it and keep this idiot of my mom's old car and got a ticket. One wire in the electronic throttle bundle for my previous Pontiac 6000 caused the reading to be low and I got another ticket for over 35 in a 20 zone and even my mechanic father didn't catch it at first.

I was too late for my parents' second wedding when I got rear-ended in my '68 Chevy by a woman on her cellphone, and likewise the really nice and miserly little 4-door Ford Tempo mom first sold me was rear ended by a woman with no insurance or license while I was stopped waiting to turn at a light (and my agent had convinced me prior to that to take an uninsured motorist rider (only available once)) that allowed me to get the 6000. I sold the Grand Prix in February 2007 and mainly because I also was going into debt again and couldn't discharge another bankruptcy like in 1995. So bikes are all I have and they are all tricked out to some degree because they are my 'cars'.

Driving and cellphones are fantasies for me. I've given most of my kin a stereo system and tapes at one point and my sister's family got bikes I worked on or bought from others here. My mother now realizes that my hobbies are not frivolous (nor cheap) and I don't get any more flak about them because I pay all my bills as well.

So I suppose I'm here to learn to keep up what I have, I'm not flipping houses or something like I see on TV. BUT I will tell you that it has been 11 years since I bought Tempest and my Rollfast ballooner Beryl has been in the works for at least two years now and is only getting to going on the road just this winter. And I had one car that never even got on the road, a 1966 Pontiac Tempest with the OHC inline six that I also found had a bad cam lobe and spurted oil like Jed Clampett's first oil well.

I actually lived in that car for a few days when I lost my rental around 1992...

So YEAH, this isn't a business to me.


----------



## phantom (Dec 26, 2019)

Above:  Way TMI


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 26, 2019)

phantom said:


> Above:  Way TMI



Agreed...way way way way too much.... WTF


----------



## hm. (Dec 26, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> I've bought all of the bikes I'm bound to, simply because they were all for me or a relative and eight is enough. And I had to finish all of them off as I went along...but there weren't a bunch of cult followers buying me 92 Rolls Royces like the Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh here 30 years ago in Oregon. I have one for every day of the week plus a spare, and I can't afford a 3.1 liter sequentially fuel injected 1994 Pontiac Grand Prix LE 4-door I had to sell in 2006 when unleaded first hit $3.00 a gallon and people wanted to jam my tailpipe. I tried to gun it and keep this idiot of my mom's old car and got a ticket. One wire in the electronic throttle bundle for my previous Pontiac 6000 caused the reading to be low and I got another ticket for over 35 in a 20 zone and even my mechanic father didn't catch it at first.
> 
> I was too late for my parents' second wedding when I got rear-ended in my '68 Chevy by a woman on her cellphone, and likewise the really nice and miserly little 4-door Ford Tempo mom first sold me was rear ended by a woman with no insurance or license while I was stopped waiting to turn at a light (and my agent had convinced me prior to that to take an uninsured motorist rider (only available once)) that allowed me to get the 6000. I sold the Grand Prix in February 2007 and mainly because I also was going into debt again and couldn't discharge another bankruptcy like in 1995. So bikes are all I have and they are all tricked out to some degree because they are my 'cars'.
> 
> ...




 STFU.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 26, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Absolutely!!!!!!  This works perfect in "your selling platform" of Craigslist, swap meets, newspaper ads, garage sales, Facebook etc.  When you're selling like this then it's your terms and these are the type of people you're just going to have to deal with if you decide to sell that way.  But, come to The Cabe to sell and please try to adhere to a couple simple rules if you can.
> 
> But some people just don't get it.  Where was your bike for sale you mentioned??  Was it here on The Cabe or Craigslist etc?  I have my own website also where I sell
> things and the first person who inquires about it has the first right to make a decision.  If someone else emails me an hour later and says I'll buy it, I can tell you that
> ...




--------------------------------------------------------------
Nothing was taken out of your hand.
Repeating for the last time.  Mark asked me to give him a bit of time to think about the item
(hence in his hand) ... and communicated directly with me as we are acquaintances
No one took anything 'out of your hand'...
seems like the opposite....
I hope the holidays can bring you some joy, somehow, somewhere.
All the best to you for the new year!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

This has been amusing--four pages over a $400 bicycle!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2019)

It’s medication time!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Absolutely!!!!!!  This works perfect in "your selling platform" of Craigslist, swap meets, newspaper ads, garage sales, Facebook etc.  When you're selling like this then it's your terms and these are the type of people you're just going to have to deal with if you decide to sell that way.  But, come to The Cabe to sell and please try to adhere to a couple simple rules if you can.
> 
> But some people just don't get it.  Where was your bike for sale you mentioned??  Was it here on The Cabe or Craigslist etc?  I have my own website also where I sell
> things and the first person who inquires about it has the first right to make a decision.  If someone else emails me an hour later and says I'll buy it, I can tell you that
> ...




ok so which if these CABE rules was broken?


Here are some pretty simple rules to follow.


Let's keep in our area of interest. This is pretty broad since we have forums covering 1890's antiques and 1980's mountain bikes, but the bottom line... this is a bicycle collectors forum. Oh ya, it's all about bicycles. If you have something that might interest us that is not bicycle related, you may post it in Sell-Trade-Everything-Else.


Prices required, or indicate that it's offered for trade. The majority has spoken. We want to see prices of items. You know what you want for a given item. Tell us, we want to know as well. If you are interested in making a trade, please make that clear.


Location required. We want to know where the item is. This is pretty easy. You can put your location in your profile under settings.


Pictures are required and must be of the actual item for sale. Stand-in pictures of a similar item are not sufficient.


There is a 10 post per day limit in the buy sell trade forums. *This is 10 posts total, bumps count toward the 10 posts.* If you have more items for sale that in a given day, consolidate your posts. If this rule is abused, we'll consolidate the posts ourselves once with a warning. Do it again and we'll revoke the privilege completely.


6 day bump rule. If your item doesn't sell in 6 days, you can bump it back to the top.


Mark it sold when it sells.


No hijacking items for sale. Make your own post.


Keep negative comments to yourself as far as the item or price goes.


Watch your language. This a G rated site.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 26, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> ok so which if these CABE rules was broken?
> 
> 
> Here are some pretty simple rules to follow.
> ...



None were broken, some people are just slow in the head (dumb) eventually it might sink in.... doubtful after all this hasn't sunk in! Lost cause..... LMFAO


----------



## John G04 (Dec 26, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> ok so which if these CABE rules was broken?
> 
> 
> Here are some pretty simple rules to follow.
> ...





Freqman1 said:


> ok so which if these CABE rules was broken?
> 
> 
> Here are some pretty simple rules to follow.
> ...




11. His feelings


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2019)

ENOUGH !  When the lounge became a problem and bothered a few it was eliminated.We should now eliminate the "for sale " section if it bothers a few ! Problem solved !


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2019)

vincev said:


> ENOUGH !  When the lounge became a problem and bothered a few it was eliminated.We should now eliminate the "for sale " section if it bothers a few ! Problem solved !




That would be the END!  We'd be pushing up daisies.

The Classic and Antique *Bicycle Exchange* would become.....................

The California Association for Bilingual Education (*CABE*) :eek:.. ..


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2019)

Rule in the Kindergarten class room.
When the teacher asks the class a question you should raise your hand if you want to answer but never blurt out the answer without being called upon by the teacher.


So the teacher asked the class the question, "What did you do over Christmas vacation?"  I was the first one to raise my damn hand waving it about, but the teacher didn't call on me! WTF
I reported her to the Principle and then he gave me 2 days of detention. He also told the teacher what I did and then she dropped my term grade by one point. When I saw my report card I kicked her in the shin in front of the class.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 27, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> This has been amusing--four pages over a $400 bicycle!



And not even a balloon tire. I would have passed that bike up at 50 bucks.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 27, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> This has been amusing--four pages over a $400 bicycle!



and in the end it's just stuff. We all have a lot of it, probably more than we need, and there will always be more to buy.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Dec 27, 2019)

Bicycle Bobby did that guy a favor not selling him that heap


----------



## skiptooth (Dec 28, 2019)

I allways kept the first buyer and kept a list of others 2,3,4, ect. but regreted later ( cash buyer please ) because it took 30 days to collect !


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2019)

I always sell stuff to someone I know before a stranger. Some people here get their jollies from creating "first come, first serve" posts and that's fine because it's their stuff. I don't fly Southwest for the same reason that I typically ignore most of those sellers on here. Like most everyone in the hobby I've certainly been denied items that surely went to the seller's buddy - but we all don't go crying about it publicly on the interwebs. I just do what a normal person does - sulk a bit, talk poop about it to a few buds, then move on and try forget about it because it's just bike parts and a hobby.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 29, 2019)

PS It's one less reason for your spouse to consider you crazy and divorce you. It was a PUBLIC SERVICE. Someday you will thank us.

Say goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 29, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> A lot of valid concerns and points have been expressed.
> 
> All of the items that I have had the pleasure to sell through the cabe, have been exactly as if I were in person.
> 
> ...




*Wonderful words and I quote "I just follow the rules that my late Irish mother instilled in me.  Do unto others as you would have them do to you."  All the best from my Irish roots. Bob McLenaghan.*


----------

